

Ask HN: What's your experience with Meteor.js do far? - nyddle

Much of what I&#x27;ve read on Meteor was promo or written by evangelists. It would be great to hear some war stories or real cases with Meteor.
======
rotoole
Check out the Meteor Dev Shop talks:

[https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-
instant&ion=1&e...](https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-
instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#tbm=vid&q=meteor+devshop)

They usually have a guest speaker or two or three who has built something on
Meteor.

Personally, I've enjoyed working with it over the last two years. It comes
with a lot of powerful functionality built in (too much to list here).

But, it is still changing. They just got to 1.0 in September, I think. I know
a big red flag for many is its immature testing framework, which is not up to
par yet.

------
creyes123
I took a serious look at it about a year ago. It felt like it still needed a
lot of work before it could meet my needs. I put it aside and never looked
back.

------
sgdesign
What's your criteria for telling that something was written by an evangelist
and not just someone's actual positive experience with Meteor?

